# Mummy on the loose



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Watch out!

http://www.click2houston.com/news/26398416/detail.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, he could just be practicing for a film audition or something


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, now I can't hand out in Houston anymore. Maybe I should try New York. I bet they wouldn't look twice at a person dressed like a mummy there


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

is there a law against being dressed up as a mummy?? such prejudice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Has one of our members in Texas been trying out a new costume?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It was Steve.

Steve, quit scaring the neighbors like that.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't get the we have children in the area comment. He went out as a mummy, not Michael Jackson.

People need to:

A) mind their own business, and

B) learn to accept that not everyone will do what they want.


I walk around my neighbour hood in the summer in various Zombie looks when I'm trying out new things. Heck it was just the other day I had the white out contacts in again getting used to them. Everyone thinks I'm a little nuts but they're not calling the cops to come get me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't get that either.

Look out kids, there is a mummy loose.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Mummies. Jeez. Some people believe anything.

Clearly it was the Invisible Man.


----------

